# Audi A3 Hesitation Problem



## mnadeem1984 (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi I have an audi A3, 1.8T 2000X reg (DBW) and i seem to be having a slight problem. The car has had a jetex exhaust cat bac system, K&N cone filter with heat shield and a Remap from http://www.E-Maps.co.uk. 
For some reason, the car seems to have power and then the power goes and then it suddenly kicks back in. I have diagnosed the car using vagcom several times and all erros which occured were wiped first time and have never occured again. I have replaced the MAF, engine temp sensor and serviced the car, however no difference. When using vagcom, i get an MAF reading of 175g (so this works out to about 175/0.8 =218bhp).
I took the car to an audi specialist in midlands (UK) and they told me that it was a problem with my boost. The remap which had been done is causing too much boost or something and that i needed to lower the boost by 2-3psi. The alternative was to move the DV and have a different set up for this. He mentioned something aboput a solenoid or something and this was causing problems on the later cars. (i think the older cars do not have this setup or something). Anyway, do you think that this shortage of power in the mid-range is due to boost (i.e. lower boost on remap settings) or do you think it may be something else. 
Any views etc would be highly appreciated.
Sorry for the long post
Cheers


----------

